

Ask HN: Australia's fibre to the home broadband to be cancelled, what to do? - hoodoof

Looks like Australia's current government will be voted out at the next election.  The Liberal government which is likely to win is committed to canceling the fibre to the home network.<p>Very sad.<p>HN, what can we do to save Australia's fibre to the home network?
======
apapli
Come up with a list of 100 really good examples as to how a high speed
broadband network will progress australia, then try/hope it goes viral?

IMHO we desperately need it but our politicians seem to have turned the debate
into the merits of certain technologies which they aren't qualified to talk
about, not looking towards the good of the country. I'd love to help shape
what the debate really should be about!

------
jay_kyburz
Are you serious!?

I haven't been following the news but scraping the NBN would be the crime of
the century.

Are the talking about an alternative?

~~~
jay_kyburz
Ok, so I just read that Turnbul is talking about fiber to the node rather than
fiber to the premises.

------
rex_gsd
Move to Kansas :( (Queenslander)

------
ekimk
Vote labor.

~~~
hoodoof
I suspect that's going to make little difference.

